# My Tank crash - Hopefully you can learn from my experience :(



## loumaggs (Dec 7, 2015)

My Tank crash - Hopefully you can learn from my experience


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry for your lost.Thanks for sharing.We also had a power failure awhile back.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Soooo sorry to hear about this. I had a marine velvet incident that wiped out 90% of my livestock a few years ago and I almost quit the addiction. My wife encouraged me to continue and now my tanks have recovered and I'm able to enjoy the hobby again. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## kiwiben (May 16, 2016)

Hello loumaggs, Feeling sad to hear this sadly lose .
Thanks for sharing video, It may guide us and we need to be more careful. 
By the way, have u arrange new one ? 
Cheers mate


----------

